# Sticky  Windows 10 Repair Install or Feature Update Using the ISO



## britekguy

[Last Update: 11/6/2019] Downloadable from: 
*Doing a Windows 10 Repair Install or Feature Update Using the Windows 10 ISO file*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Doing a Windows 10 Repair Install or In-Place Feature Update Using the Windows 10 ISO File*

When the issue with bootable USB devices occurred in the early days of the Version 1903 Feature Update, a workaround was necessary since one could not use external bootable USB media. As it turns out, I find this workaround easier to do than the conventional method with a bootable USB jump drive. If you have a Windows 10 system that still boots, you can use it too. I have also found that you can use this method to do a Windows 7/8/8.1 upgrade to Windows 10 (at least for as long as Microsoft continues to allow this to work).

First, the only difference between a Repair Install and an In-Place Feature Update (or Windows Upgrade from earlier Windows) is whether the ISO file you use is the one for your currently running version, in which case you're doing a repair-install, or the ISO is for a newer version, in which case you're doing an In-Place Feature Update/Windows Upgrade.

1. Navigate to the Windows 10 Download Page then activate the _Download tool now_ button to download the Windows 10 Media Creation Tool (MCT). The naming convention for the tool is MediaCreationTool9999.exe, where the 9999 will actually be the Windows 10 Version number for which media will be fetched.

2. Fire up the MCT, and when asked whether you want to update this machine now or create installation media for another machine, choose the latter option.

3. You will next be asked whether you want the MCT to create bootable USB media, or just get the ISO file. Choose the ISO file option. You will be presented with a Save dialog for where you wish to place the ISO file. Once that location is selected the download will begin, and this tends to take a while unless you have a very fast internet connection.

4. Once the download is complete, first select the ISO file in File Explorer.

5. Bring up the context menu for the selected ISO file.

6. Choose _Mount_ from the menu options presented.

7. The ISO will now be mounted as a virtual DVD drive and you will be presented with a File Explorer window that displays its contents.

8. Locate setup.exe and fire that up.

9. Answer the prompts as needed. When you get to the step where you are asked what you wish to keep, be certain the Files and Apps option is selected. This is the default, but always check.

10. The process of doing the repair install/in-place update will now begin in earnest. This typically takes quite a while to complete. Once it is up and running you can enable Narrator if you wish to have screen reader feedback regarding what's going on.

11. Now you will wait for the process to complete itself. Your machine will generally restart several times over the course of the repair install/update.

Note: You can copy an ISO file just like any other file, so if you need to work on more than one machine you can create a copy of the ISO file on a USB thumb drive or SD card to place on the other machine(s) you wish to work on.


----------

